# Getting burned in the lights



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Let me start by saying that I am not a greedy fisherman at all. I love to see everyone catching fish. However, I have a single 1000 watt light for me and another fishing partner. We work our light together well. When the fish start hitting 3,4,5,... other people decide that its their time to fish my light. These people often do not own lights! Is it wrong for me to get angry when I set up my light with my generator and my gas and people will not let me and a buddy fish our own light? Maybe I should just be understanding and not be selfish. Or maybe try to find other places to night fish that is not as crowded. Thoughts?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Turn the generator off for a while, or confront them.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ive tried confronting and they told me that the water was public for anyone to fish and raised their voice like he wanted to fight. A few trout are not enough to warrant a fight.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

turn the light off


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

set up a few heavy duty surf rods that bracket your light area & lock down your ground (spread out) ......

and if some a-hole thinks he just walk right next to you and start casting....tell him to "get the f away from ya"!

If that fails just drag that surf rod line with the ole treble and pyramid right across his line and break his arse off!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You are not wrong at all, turn them lights off, after you ask them nicely.If they get ugly like you say be safe it aint worth a fight.Its just a shame the rif raf any more out there.


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

first tell them that it costs money to buy gas and if they want to benefit from it they should fork over some money, and if that doesnt work shut it off of them


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I handle that stuff badly. I nip it in the bud quick let them know whats up and do not give them the chance tto cuss you. You stand up loud the first time they think twice. Setting them surf rods out is a great idea. any mans knows not to cross them lines..


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

or just grab one of those heavy duty surf rods w a tandem drop rig of trebles and 4oz of lead and start spinning that baby around like a crazed whirling dervish .... he'll either move his A#@s or get his A#@*s stuck!

I wouldn't quit fishing for some A hole that tried that in my lights......now if he asks politely or offers to pitch in on costs....different story!

But a A hole saying it's public water BS....tell great get your arse over to that not lit public water away from me...


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with shutting off the lights but I just hate to cut them off when the fish finally show up. However, most of the time these people are so ruthless that I am unable to fish anyway. Sometimes it seems like they are mad when me and my buddy start catching fish. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Also I agree with what yall are saying but standing up to these guys does not deter them at all. And putting up other rods has not worked either. They would rather get hung up with you than see you catch fish. I had a man the other night tell his buddy that he can handle a guy like me. He said "This is not my first rodeo". Sorry if Im complaining too much


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

fishingguy00 said:


> I agree with shutting off the lights but I just hate to cut them off when the fish finally show up. However, most of the time these people are so ruthless that I am unable to fish anyway. Sometimes it seems like they are mad when me and my buddy start catching fish. Thanks for the input guys.


stand up for yourself! who gives a **** how they "feel" tell him to buy his own **** lights, gas & generator....

that's like going camping at a state park and grilling some hot dogs with the kids over a camp fire & allowing some stranger to just walk-up and start grilling a hot dog over your campfire .... right next to your family!!!!

Are you kidding me!!!! come on! there is no mystery here! you wouldn't tell your family to just walk away and head to the tents while some A hole cooks over your fire!!

This is the kind of "wussification" of america that makes me sick!

"Lock down your area"!!! set out a bracket of heavy duty surf rods "un baited" or "baited" never know might hook a sweet red! and if the offender has the "nads" to work between those or over your lines.....bust his *** off!!!

Come On Man!!:headknock:headknock


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> stand up for yourself! who gives a **** how they "feel" tell him to buy his own **** lights, gas & generator....
> 
> that's like going camping at a state park and grilling some hot dogs with the kids over a camp fire & allowing some stranger to just walk-up and start grilling a hot dog over your campfire .... right next to your family!!!!
> 
> ...


What speck said. Lock it down. No questions asked. Don't let ankle biters intimidate you. If someone crosses the line repeatedly, break their face. Then and only then they might think twice next time.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

fishingguy00 said:


> Also I agree with what yall are saying but standing up to these guys does not deter them at all. And putting up other rods has not worked either. They would rather get hung up with you than see you catch fish. I had a man the other night tell his buddy that he can handle a guy like me. He said "This is not my first rodeo". Sorry if Im complaining too much


where the H&#@LL are you fishing???? someplace where light squatting gangsters cruise the fishing lights looking for victims to prey upon...

if you won't confront a "light bully" then fish somewhere else! because in the "god knows how many years" I've been fishing.....I've never came across a gang of "light squatters" that think they could bump my world .... and make me turn off my lights!!!!

Get some bigger friends...


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Sometimes a bit of bare knuckle boxing is necessary. Don't let someone talk to you like that. I don't care how "big" your adversary is, deliver a square punch to his chin. Then you and your buddy can continue fishing while the oaf sleeps.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

I need speck to come fishing with me. Not so easy for a couple of 60 year old men to push their weight around. LOL. I hear what you are saying though. Seems like TCD and Roll over seems to be the worst places.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

fishingguy00 said:


> I need speck to come fishing with me. Not so easy for a couple of 60 year old men to push their weight around. LOL. I hear what you are saying though. Seems like TCD and Roll over seems to be the worst places.


TCD is full of goofballs. Try surf side jetty, Under the 2004 bridge etc. good luck and don't take that BS from anyone.

Tigh lines


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I say round up a few of us here to go with you next time. Make things cheaper and more fun for all. Pretty sure there's a few of us that have some built up anger waiting to be released on the "right a hole "


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bragwell said:


> Sometimes a bit of bare knuckle boxing is necessary. Don't let someone talk to you like that. I don't care how "big" your adversary is, deliver a square punch to his chin. Then you and your buddy can continue fishing while the oaf sleeps.


I recommended a combo starting with a square one to the nose(tears are hard to see through) followed by a strong left hook and a follow up right uppercut(my go to move).
And if the upper cut don't finish it, a good chest palm jab should get your point across.
Editnly if it can't be solved civil first. DO NOT let someone encroach upon your personal space! I'm not talking about fishing area, I mean your body. EFF a fight over a fish. 
Â©


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> where the H&#@LL are you fishing???? someplace where light squatting gangsters cruise the fishing lights looking for victims to prey upon...
> 
> if you won't confront a "light bully" then fish somewhere else! because in the "god knows how many years" I've been fishing.....I've never came across a gang of "light squatters" that think they could bump my world .... and make me turn off my lights!!!!
> 
> Get some bigger friends...


Thats what I say. Do you have any brother? There is strenght in numbers


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

hook up with Jean Scurtu (the Rollover King) he's a retired gentlemen, great fisherman and a Rollover legend....if there anyone on that pass that can help and knows the ropes on how to deal with "light squatters" it would be Jean....other wise it sounds like things that myself and Bragwell are suggesting might not be in your comfort zone!

and there is nothing wrong with that .... I know a old salt like Jean who lives down on Rollover (kidding...) could lend an experienced idea or many!!!!

Jean if your out there .... help this guy! fishingguy "PM" Jean Scurtu he's a great guy and see if you can hook up and fish 

speckcaster


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks brag and that sounds like a plan Kev. We did get our limit last night but it was a grind and I feel very confident that if it were not for other "fishermen" it would not have been such a long night. Oh well thanks for the info


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

fishingguy00 said:


> Thanks brag and that sounds like a plan Kev. We did get our limit last night but it was a grind and I feel very confident that if it were not for other "fishermen" it would not have been such a long night. Oh well thanks for the info


shoot us a PM next time you want to do some night fishing this scorching summer.....I would love to "meet" the "light squatters" personally and they can talk with me about "public waters" and other wonderful stories...I bet Bragwell, Kev and other 2coolers would just love a quality story time session....:bounce:

speckcaster


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

X2 contact Jean about Rollover. Sounds like you've got the trout figured out, they probably can't stand the fact that you're a good fisherman. I'm going to finally get a wade in tomorrow night on a quiet reef away from the droves.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Will do for sure


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> shoot us a PM next time you want to do some night fishing this scorching summer.....I would love to "meet" the "light squatters" personally and they can talk with me about "public waters" and other wonderful stories...I bet Bragwell, Kev and other 2coolers would just love a quality story time session....:bounce:
> 
> speckcaster


Count me in.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tomorrow evening wade may be the ticket with the forcasted light winds.
I don't know about having the trout figured out. ( I think they are smarter than me sometimes!) We have been doing pretty good in the last few weeks


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

fishingguy00 said:


> Tomorrow evening wade may be the ticket with the forcasted light winds.
> I don't know about having the trout figured out. ( I think they are smarter than me sometimes!) We have been doing pretty good in the last few weeks


i think their smarter than all of us sometimes....LOL


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> i think their smarter than all of us sometimes....LOL


You're right about that. I've been watching the wind predictions closely, not much tide movement where I'm going but I've got to get out there. I replaced split rings and hooks on the plugs I use, tied new liters, and cleaned my Igloo. Hopefully I can trick a few.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a get together needs to happen soon


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

theres fishermen and then theres FISHERMEN!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Eff that noise! Tell them to move on or get rolled. The nerve of people these days. Ive had them roll up and weasel their way into my lights and ended up having to "accodentally" throw over their line, reel it up and cut it off and when they finally get tired of it, get the point, run out of tackle or say something I tell them if they were not up in my lights it would not happen. 
No way in hell I'm turning my lights off for some trashy knuckleheads, if I'm outnumbered some shrimpy bastages may end up getting tazed...ask NoCreek about the "flashlight".

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Video... or it didn't happen!*



speckcaster said:


> shoot us a PM next time you want to do some night fishing this scorching summer.....I would love to "meet" the "light squatters" personally and they can talk with me about "public waters" and other wonderful stories...I bet Bragwell, Kev and other 2coolers would just love a quality story time session....:bounce:
> 
> speckcaster


Gathering at the Dike - bring camcorders!

PS... I'm all in with Smack on this one!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Stand your ground..............we had that problem once under 36 bridge ...........needless to say it did not end well for the intruders. Violence does solve problems even if your parents told you diff.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

It all starts with having a plan to deal with the squatters. You know they are out there so be prepared.

If you don't want them around then you need to be prepared to run them off. 

Start out by telling them that this is a private party and they need to move away.

If that doesn't work turn your lights off until they move on. (This is usually enough to convince anyone to fish somewhere else)

If they don't leave or they come back when you turn your lights back on then you know your dealing with real mental case. 

You'll have to step it up. Tell them you're calling the game warden, the cops, bubba, whatever. Get on your phone and make a "fake" phone call and speakin loud enough for the retards to hear you tell them to "get over here and help me deal with these a**holes" etc.

Bottom line, no fish is worth a physical confrontation that may involve a trip to the hospital or jail, but you should be able to fish in peace.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Why fake? Call the warden and sheriff. Tell them u are being harassed. Its not like it used to be. Someone may shoot u or stab ya over a damnd trout. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

That would be the next step, if they don't move along.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, GW and Popo always rush to run off potlickers. You guys are right, it is not like the old days. In the old days people stood up for themselves and busted heads. Now punks know how scared everyone is and take advantage of that. Not saying to get shot but Im sure as hell not counting on a GW or cop to drive out 50 miles from civilization where I set up lights just to give some busters a stern talking to. Just sayin, maybe around yalls area but not out in the middle of nowhere.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The guy is 60 years old


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jampen said:


> The guy is 60 years old


I was always taught beware of the "old" guys.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've read a thread on here before about shooting tracer rounds over trespassers heads. Might help you out.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't doubt that some of these young guys would go out and roll around on the ground with some other idiot over a fishing spot...but that don't make them a man.


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

*i had an experience that...*

set up my lights at tx city dike...guys pull up.
they didn't have lights...at first i didn't mind...but start crowding my light. so I move the lights towards my direction...they had the ballz to say, "what? you want me to fish in the dark?"

I love people.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't bank or pier fish anymore because of stuff like that . I'm a nice guy if you ask or offer to pay your way . But it sucks to be that guy who " knows how to handle me" . 45 leaves a awfull big hole . I don't fist fight any more . So it's best for me to avoid situations like that .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Quepos1 said:


> Reading some of the replies here talking about punching someone out over a fishing spot is stupid. I don't bank or pier fish but people talking about getting in a fight are the same a holes that would talk about throwing chunks of lead at someone who gets too close to them while fishing from a boat.
> 
> I think that most of these people would never do what they are recommending or we may be renaming the Trayvon Martin. Feel free to threaten me it tell me what a bad arse you are since you will feel so much better about yourself.


If you did bank fish judging from all your idiotic remarks in TTMB you would probably be one of the guys horning your way in on another man's lights.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel very sure that I would never fight anyone over a trout. I am just floored at the people that show no respect for fellow fishermen and how blatent that they are about stepping up and using what is someone elses. I do have a boat. Has anyone ever taken a small generator in a boat with some lights to places that may be a little more difficult for these guys to get to? Just a thought. I can honestly say that when I go to places like the TCD or rollover people hone in on my light 100% of the time.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Very common up here(Jersey) to use lights out at the shoals in Del.Bay and along some more accessible creeks...Really is a great way to fish...Gen on front and a few 1000W lights(or new underwater lights)...Dump some grass shrimp and in 1/2 hour, at most, usually you are catching...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fish in a speedo. Approach everyone that wants to fish your lights and get to know them.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

boom! said:


> Fish in a speedo. Approach everyone that wants to fish your lights and get to know them.


Best Answer Yet..Ha ha

Buy a tazer and just look them square in the eyes...smile and give it a little test two make sure it is working..watch their eyes light up..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A 3/4 oz Johnson Sprite to the head will usually chase them away. Don't forget to "Jimmy Houston" the hookset!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Violence never solves anything. Period. It sucks that people act like that and want to or feel entitled to use other peoples stuff without permission. If you take Smacks advice you have a chance of ending up in jail, hurt or worse. I do believe in standing up for yourself but you have to be smart about it as well. It all goes back to the socialist society we are slowly being forced into by our government.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Screw em turn off tell get screwed all else fails tell em you got ammo


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

matterboy123 said:


> Violence never solves anything. Period. It sucks that people act like that and want to or feel entitled to use other peoples stuff without permission. If you take Smacks advice you have a chance of ending up in jail, hurt or worse. I do believe in standing up for yourself but you have to be smart about it as well. It all goes back to the socialist society we are slowly being forced into by our government.


Wrong!!

A Chunk Noris round house kick to the throat solves a lot of problems.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> That is funny you write about idiotic remarks, I seriously doubt you have the vocabulary to understand anything I write. Certainly you don't have the intellectual wherewithal.


If you have to tell everybody, it doesn't count.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I had somebody use that "public water" response on me and my reply, "yeah, thank God it is...and it extends thousands of miles thata way and thousands of miles thata way"


Bring a little kid along with a bait caster, surf rod and 4 oz weight. They'll keep their distance.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Standing up for yourself has nothing to do with the fish. It goes for any situation. You can't let anybody walk all over you. If you're physically unable to handle it yourself then you call in somebody who can. I let a LOT more slide now than I used to but getting into my personal space won't fly. And my lights are my personal space. Its amazing that people have the audacity to think they can push you out of your own lights. Its even more amazing that other people think you should just roll over and let it happen. I dont set up lights on the bank too often anymore but I used to do it at least weekly. It never failed there would be some idiot who wants to squeeze in on you. I would always direct those people to the nearest lighted pier. I never had to punch anybody but I did land an elbow on a wild hookset once. Oops sorry I didn't see you standing RIGHT NEXT TO ME IN MY FREAKING LIGHTS!lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I know somebody that casts a fishing pole like a baseball bat. Watched him clunk somebody in the back of the head so hard the bobber broke off the line and flew about 40 feet away. 

Then I have the tendency to set a hook with the rod sideways instead of up, don't want to be near by when the drag doesn't fully engage.

...just some ideas and bad habits that come in handy in certain situations.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Based on the responses, this is probably one of the toughest groups around......Giving the advice to kick some arse may not be a good idea, never know if this potlicker stealing your light action is a criminal and might know how to fight and shank.......


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Too many UFC fans on here.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you could all just fish in the dark.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Baffin Bay said:


> Based on the responses, this is probably one of the toughest groups around......Giving the advice to kick some arse may not be a good idea, never know if this potlicker stealing your light action is a criminal and might know how to fight and shank.......


then what? give up ...... either "wuss out" or "make a stand" those are your choices!

personally if it came to it ..... I'd utilize a concealed permit and let them get a peek at "steel" or "rack" an 870 action ..... with a strong suggestion to "move along" SQUATTER!

or bring BIGGER FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

Quepos1 said:


> Reading some of the replies here talking about punching someone out over a fishing spot is stupid. I don't bank or pier fish but people talking about getting in a fight are the same a holes that would talk about throwing chunks of lead at someone who gets too close to them while fishing from a boat.
> 
> I think that most of these people would never do what they are recommending or we may be renaming the Trayvon Martin. Feel free to threaten me it tell me what a bad arse you are since you will feel so much better about yourself.


What?????? trust me I'd stand up for myself, my family and my friends....is there any other course of action short of being a victim?

I'm sure we'd love to hear your suggestion/s for helping a fellow 2cooler.....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckcaster said:


> What?????? trust me I'd stand up for myself, my family and my friends....is there any other course of action short of being a victim?
> 
> I'm sure we'd love to hear your suggestion/s for helping a fellow 2cooler.....


Play dead. Same strategy as in a bear encounter: rolleyes:

Â©


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Play dead. Same strategy as in a bear encounter: rolleyes:
> 
> Â©


no kidding! rolled up in that fetal position would keep you out of his casting motion too!!!! how considerate!!! what a "giver"....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

some of you guys sure talk alot of poop poop


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep and some need to have their T levels checked.


Butch up Mary!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ahhhh, the ill-reverent nostrafilia-potlicker.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Take your pecker out and start peeing on the ground near the potlickers feet and tell them that's what old men do when a stray dog crosses in their Territory..


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Buy a boat or kayak. 

Find some peace and quiet. 

Eff the bastards. Problem with kicking their *** these days is they will be back, and it won't end well for anyone.


----------



## FishingFanatic (Dec 7, 2012)

Great point! Got a little dinghy precisely for this reason...


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

The best advice anyone has given to this gentlemen so far is to bring either a few younger friends that don't mind "talking" to some of these squatters or for you to bring bigger friends. If you are too kind and unable to handle the situation the way that it unfortunately has to be handled with people like this, don't. Have someone else who can be the "friendly" and persuasive one.

There are plenty of 2coolers here that fish with lights. Whether it is TCD, Rollover, Surfside Jettys, or any other spot, send some PMs out and I am sure others will join you on your next excursions. They can either add more lights in to the equation or chip in for gas and bait. The more people you have, the less "squatty" others tend to be. I usually go with just 1 or 2 others but we've never ran into this type of situation. This was fishing both TCD and Rollover.

Shoot me a PM. I know of at least 2 2coolers that might be willing to join you who already regularly fish both of those locations using lights and are successful fending off the squatters(at least theyve never told me that theyve had your problems). The many times I have gone with them we have not had a single problem. 

Maybe it is just your location at TCD...?


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I fish lights regularly. I am 6'3" 270 and friends are the same or bigger. We never have this problem.. headed out tonight even though i ain't liking the tides. 

Break their face once they wont do it again. 

Civil chit don't work anymore

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep...Now that I'm gettin up there, going Trayvon is pretty much out, BUT I can still do a Zimmerman pretty good:cheers:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

...he that shoots first, gets to make up the story.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jampen said:


> ...he that shoots first, gets to make up the story.


:rotfl:


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

fishingguy00 said:


> Let me start by saying that I am not a greedy fisherman at all. I love to see everyone catching fish. However, I have a single 1000 watt light for me and another fishing partner. We work our light together well. When the fish start hitting 3,4,5,... other people decide that its their time to fish my light. These people often do not own lights! Is it wrong for me to get angry when I set up my light with my generator and my gas and people will not let me and a buddy fish our own light? Maybe I should just be understanding and not be selfish. Or maybe try to find other places to night fish that is not as crowded. Thoughts?


I fish TCD at least once a week at night, hit me up and I'll go down there with you. I'm 6'5" 250lbs, but I'm not looking to fight. I've had a few that creep on the edges of my lights but none brave enough to cast into them intentionally.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock This thread has officially been beaten to death! Yet again...


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

2coolers remind me of me and my brothers. We beat the hezz out of each other but no one else can......lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You've got electricity, obviously, set up an electric fence around yourselves.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The best advice anyone has given to this gentlemen so far is to bring either a few younger friends that don't mind "talking" to some of these squatters or for you to bring bigger friends.


This. And having bail money is helpful in situations like this as is having really good personal liability for when the TR's sue for damage to their bodies.

But I have to admit the above posters comments are right on; I can't stand a bully.

TH


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> This. And having bail money is helpful in situations like this as is having really good personal liability for when the TR's sue for damage to their bodies.
> 
> But I have to admit the above posters comments are right on; I can't stand a bully.
> 
> TH


Shoot em in the eyehole with a Bug A Salt gun

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Ill go*

Ill go with ya. 6' 240lb But I don't have a generator or lights so I would have to use yours. I would prolly need to borrow some tackle too. Oh yea, can I have a beer?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

nothing is more fun and relaxing then getting into arguments with scum over fishing your lights. It would probably be a lot more fun to find a more secluded place where you can set up your lights and and actually enjoy the experiance. Or you could go ghetto and shoot them because the dissed ya


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

BlueWaveEd said:


> turn the light off


^ what he said.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That is the true definition of potlicker...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> Based on the responses, this is probably one of the toughest groups around......Giving the advice to kick some arse may not be a good idea, never know if this potlicker stealing your light action is a criminal and might know how to fight and shank.......


Lots of tough talk on an anonymous chat board. The internet makes everyone 6'4 and bulletproof.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

bragwell said:


> :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock This thread has officially been beaten to death! Yet again...


Stop clicking on it. :idea:


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

dparkerh said:


> Lots of tough talk on an anonymous chat board. The internet makes everyone 6'4 and bulletproof.


Correct, the only one's saying to fight are the sub 33 crowd because they still have the "INVINCIBLE" ATTITUDE. Which is not a bad thing. Those of us that probably would have been saying the same thing when we were that age have learned that sometime it takes a bigger man to walk away. Would it really be worth getting hurt or going to jail over a fishing spot by assaulting them with a Chuck Norris round house. You just became the criminal when you hit them. For me the asnwer is no. I have my CC license and would use it if forced, however, you would have to feel that you were in immanent danger up to and or including possible death to use your weapon. If not then you are just another criminal.

:cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Stop clicking on it. :idea:


No self control.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

You're going to come across "potlickers" in most every; aspect, venture, or situation in your life. It's all about how you want to deal with them. At 45, I've seen a lot of crazy stuff, and great stuff. I've had my rump kicked, and kicked some rumps. I came to the conclusion, a few years out of the service. Life is too short to sweat the small stuff. 

A couple weeks ago, my wife and were leaving a small cove in West Bay. There were 2 wade fisherman perched about 50' out of the mouth. With their backs turned to us. I used my trolling motor, and split the gap. At least 200' away from each of them. I get cussed out from one, then both start cussing me. I ignored their ignorant rantings. I was in that cove a solid 30 minutes before they made their way to it. We boated 2 reds, and saw no more action. My plan wasn't to spend the day in that one spot. I made the correct exit in my opinion. I chose not to jump on plane. Was respectful of their area. But had to listen to a lot of their B.S.. In their convoluted mind, I was the potlicker. I got a tad ******, but kept my cool. Now my wife had a few choice words for them. (ever noticed how a woman can escalate any situation?) But hey, we all survives to fish another day.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

matterboy123 said:


> Correct, the only one's saying to fight are the sub 33 crowd because they still have the "INVINCIBLE" ATTITUDE. Which is not a bad thing. Those of us that probably would have been saying the same thing when we were that age have learned that sometime it takes a bigger man to walk away. Would it really be worth getting hurt or going to jail over a fishing spot by assaulting them with a Chuck Norris round house. You just became the criminal when you hit them. For me the asnwer is no. I have my CC license and would use it if forced, however, you would have to feel that you were in immanent danger up to and or including possible death to use your weapon. If not then you are just another criminal.
> 
> :cheers:


I'm with U on this. :cheers:
I've carried for years but never intended to use it unless it's life-threatened.
It's definitely not worth the fight over a trout.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

When the potlickers start to poach onto your territory, turn one of the lights so it shines in their eyes. haha


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I was really wondering if this was common for people to do this. When several of my fellow light fishermen and women responded and said that they did not have this problem I was surprised. I guess that I have "abuse me" on my forehead! Because intruders in the lights happen to me at least 4 out of 5 times. Sometimes just letting their lines drift into my lights but quite often just casting straight into it across me to where I cant even fish. Oh well, again thanks for the comments and I go a lot so if anyone is interested in sharing the lights with me just pm me. I will even net your fish for you. I don't drink so I will not bring a beer for you.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Think of potlickers like a pack of mangy dawgs. They will try the alpha male (you, the owner of the lights) to see how much they can get away with. You have to assert your authority over your lights and nip at the ones who who push too far. The rest will see this and keep their distance.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> you could all just fish in the dark.


Your always in the dark! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------

